# Rainbow fish tank needs... High?Long? deep?



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

They prefer longer tanks over taller, shorter tanks because they like to cruise. 40B is all and all an excellent size tank.


----------



## Eglinlotus (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a group of different rainbows (male and female pairs) in my 120 gal (48x24x24) and there is medium flow and do just fine very active in fact they like to use the whole tank but mostly stay around the middle and use the length. I think a 40B would be perfect for them as well.


----------



## sean117Ply (Jun 28, 2009)

Depending on the species, I'd have to say a minimum of 4 feet. I had a few australian ones, which I think required a 6 foot even. Though boesemani should be fine in a 4 foot. 

Side note, best fish. I love rainbows. So active, colorful and are really characteristically fishy. When I have the space, I plan on an 8 foot rainbow tank.


----------



## Eglinlotus (Jul 2, 2013)

sean117Ply said:


> Depending on the species, I'd have to say a minimum of 4 feet. I had a few australian ones, which I think required a 6 foot even. Though boesemani should be fine in a 4 foot.
> 
> Side note, best fish. I love rainbows. So active, colorful and are really characteristically fishy. When I have the space, I plan on an 8 foot rainbow tank.


 
Agreed I have Boesemani, emerald, ruby, turquoise and Marci. But each are a male and female pairs. I hoping to get some hybrids. Once I do I'm going to sell/ROAK on here depending on the colors that come out. But I have those and Polys too.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't offer info on breeding but for swim happy-ness they definitely prefer a long tank for a lengthened swim before having to turn about. I got my Madagascar rainbows at under 1 inch, now I have no clue actual length (wont' hold still) over 3-4 inches, and upgraded to a tank with 3x the length/swim room, much happier swimming around in the extra space for 'straight' line. 
If you want to breed or better replicate habitats for a specific rainbow for breeding purposes I'd suggest looking up its name on Google and read around a bit, or try http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species they usually give a good habitat description. I beleive there is also a rainbowfish specific forum you can pick members brains in but I can't recall the link, sorry.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Longer tanks work best. I've personally thought that 6 footers are one of the best tanks for Rainbows.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Also keep in mind that it depends on the type of rainbow - obviously threadfin rainbows and pseudomogils don't _need_ 6 foot tanks, even though they'd surely love it! There's also a dwarf praecox rainbow, which although not quite as small as the rainbows I mentioned above, would do fine in a 36 or possibly even 30 inch tank.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Grah the great said:


> Also keep in mind that it depends on the type of rainbow - obviously threadfin rainbows and pseudomogils don't _need_ 6 foot tanks, even though they'd surely love it! There's also a dwarf praecox rainbow, which although not quite as small as the rainbows I mentioned above, would do fine in a 36 or possibly even 30 inch tank.


 bingo. medium sized to small bows are just fine in a 40 breeder. I would however avoid any of the larger bows like the common Bosmani strain (there are some that stay smaller though) And splendidia species really need a large tank. 



Eglinlotus said:


> Agreed I have Boesemani, emerald, ruby, turquoise and Marci. But each are a male and female pairs. I hoping to get some hybrids. Once I do I'm going to sell/ROAK on here depending on the colors that come out. But I have those and Polys too.


I would be careful, most bow keepers really frown on hybridizing these fish. They do not take to different colors well, and usually end up breeding successively more bland colored fish over generations. There are many species of bow that are in the hobby that are no longer obtainable from the wild such as the lacustrus (turquoise) due to extinction in the wild or extremely hard to reach capture locations as well as the export laws in Australia (basically no fish or plants are allowed by law to be exported period). Breeding a pure genetic line will get you by far the most bang for your buck. for example the Florida brand bosmani is a very poor comparison to a genetically pure strain from a known capture location. I have a couple pure species and man, the colors are REALLY intense compared to my LFS brands of the same "species" (Florida bows tend to be more on the hybrid side of things)


OP, if you want, visit www.rainbow-fish.org it is frequented by the foremost experts in Rainbowfish species (Gary Lange, Adrian Tappin, Heiko Bleher
etc. who have been collecting and finding new species for decades)

Any bow questions can be answered and have the confidence you will get a very good answer. 

I also recommend reading Adrian Tappins book on Austrailan species, its available via E-book for free or through his website. http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Book.htm


----------



## Eglinlotus (Jul 2, 2013)

Noahma said:


> I would be careful, most bow keepers really frown on hybridizing these fish. They do not take to different colors well, and usually end up breeding successively more bland colored fish over generations. There are many species of bow that are in the hobby that are no longer obtainable from the wild such as the lacustrus (turquoise) due to extinction in the wild or extremely hard to reach capture locations as well as the export laws in Australia (basically no fish or plants are allowed by law to be exported period). Breeding a pure genetic line will get you by far the most bang for your buck. for example the Florida brand bosmani is a very poor comparison to a genetically pure strain from a known capture location. I have a couple pure species and man, the colors are REALLY intense compared to my LFS brands of the same "species" (Florida bows tend to be more on the hybrid side of things)


Well they can frown appon it all they want. People like to keep blood parrots but they are a hybrid as well.....hybrids happen in the wild how do you think they get different types of animals.............I will breed what I want and I'm not looking to make money off of them like I said they would be a ROAK if anyone wanted them.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eglinlotus said:


> Well they can frown appon it all they want. People like to keep blood parrots but they are a hybrid as well.....hybrids happen in the wild how do you think they get different types of animals.............I will breed what I want and I'm not looking to make money off of them like I said they would be a ROAK if anyone wanted them.


Chichlids are an easy group to get color morphs out of. Rainbows along with several other species are a whole other game. They tend to get dull, less colorful with each generation of cross breed. Which is why the Florida bred rainbows literally pale in comparison to genetically pure bows. There are bows that share common water systems, and hybrids have been found in the wild, but they are not very common. There are different color morphs between the same species based on river system as well. melanotanea trifasciata are a good example, the ones from running creek have a different coloring than the ones from gap creek, or olive river. 

I am not telling you not go, I am however trying to let you know that it is not a good idea, not only for protecting the genetically pure species that ARE disappearing from the wild, but because the offspring will not be as colorful. There is only one well known hybrid out there, it is listed as such as well which is the one labeled as Marci. A good scenario would be to get yourself a rarer species of bow, which are obtainable from the website link above. Breed them, and distribute the brood. Most species of bow are slow growing as well, so the time and investment into bringing a brood into sellable size is larger than other fish. Your return on investment would be greater with an uncommon species. I can get about $10-$15 from my M.Nigrans which are very rare in the U.S. Easily. just something to think about. 

plus, when you can get bows in just about any color, size, shape, pattern from wild genetic stock, why hybridize them?


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

noahma, great looking bose you have! colors are amazing. 

also, i second your explanation on why serious bow breeders watch their lines.

thanks,


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

trailsnale said:


> noahma, great looking bose you have! colors are amazing.
> 
> also, i second your explanation on why serious bow breeders watch their lines.
> 
> thanks,


Thanks. 
The bosmani are Lake Aitinjo
The Herbertaxelrodi are LFS brand (only a few people have a pure line)
The Lacustrus and Kamaka are LFS brand (no pure line of lacustrus are around that I know of, the water system they are from is EXTREMLY hard to get to) and my Nigrans are pure from a local big name breeder.


----------



## gmoses (Sep 22, 2012)

i was very fortunate last night to be able to visit Rosario La Corte as circumstance and a situation allowed this unbelievable opportunity. He has some of the nicest colored fish i have ever seen. I mean i was in his basement with not much light and still the fish were shining... Its hard to explain as i wouldnt believe it til i saw it. 
So i was able to purchase some of his Bosemani which the breeder are the most incredible orange color with beautiful scaling. Also he had some Praecox that i got that his breeders are from Gary Lange and man they are impressive. Super excited. I put the rainbows in a 20 long planted tank fro now as they are about 1-2 inches right now. I plan on trying to get a 33 gallon tank for them i think.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

gmoses said:


> i was very fortunate last night to be able to visit Rosario La Corte as circumstance and a situation allowed this unbelievable opportunity. He has some of the nicest colored fish i have ever seen. I mean i was in his basement with not much light and still the fish were shining... Its hard to explain as i wouldnt believe it til i saw it.
> So i was able to purchase some of his Bosemani which the breeder are the most incredible orange color with beautiful scaling. Also he had some Praecox that i got that his breeders are from Gary Lange and man they are impressive. Super excited. I put the rainbows in a 20 long planted tank fro now as they are about 1-2 inches right now. I plan on trying to get a 33 gallon tank for them i think.


its very hard to describe to people what a good strain of bow look like lol now you can see why they are addictive as drugs lol. my male almost literally GLOWS when he is a happy boy. you can easily see him across the room. 

Gary recently brought back a new species that is similar to praecox, but they have orange between the scales. impressive looking fish. His first group went on aquabid for I think 600.00 for just a few of em


----------



## gmoses (Sep 22, 2012)

I just realized who you are noahma, some one posted your tank th eother day and i was super impressed. its a beautiful tank. Do you breed in it? 
It was like being introduced for the first time to fish how awesome his fish were. He feeds live food and he has all the old school tanks. simple set ups but absolutely incredible fish.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

gmoses said:


> I just realized who you are noahma, some one posted your tank th eother day and i was super impressed. its a beautiful tank. Do you breed in it?
> It was like being introduced for the first time to fish how awesome his fish were. He feeds live food and he has all the old school tanks. simple set ups but absolutely incredible fish.


no, the 40b is my display tank. I have a 10g that I will be breeding in this spring. Starting with the Nigrans since they are so rare and hard to find. Then I will give it a go with my bosmani and see what they can produce.


----------



## gmoses (Sep 22, 2012)

i would love to see more pics... your show tank is great...


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

gmoses said:


> i would love to see more pics... your show tank is great...


Thanks, here is a couple. I take a ton of pics, but so few actually turn out well lol. (I suck at taking pictures)


----------

